# Mid Ohio....oh boy...an NAMFS member Wonder how this is going to play out



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

http://www.katv.com/story/22944791/...ack=.gmp_4730139.gde_4730139_member_261277516


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

Go go go Mr. Spillers. I'm looking forward to reading more about this one.:thumbsup:


----------



## foreverlawn (Jul 29, 2012)

Good for him! More of us should be doing this.


----------



## Blue Granite PPs (Dec 20, 2012)

Mid Ohio cover 3 out of the 5 states we cover; Mr. Spillers et al please please please put these guys out of business!


----------



## GLPS (Oct 10, 2012)

Scum mid ohio was bought by the same scum that ran miken construction so this don't surprise me!


----------



## w-s (Oct 27, 2012)

anyone know the contact for this guy..mid ohio owes me $1000 for drywall removal..not worth going to court over, but I'd throw it in to the class action.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

w-s said:


> anyone know the contact for this guy..mid ohio owes me $1000 for drywall removal..not worth going to court over, but I'd throw it in to the class action.


Go to this link
http://foreclosurepedia.org/istar/tiki-index.php
Paul has been tracking information for a while now...
We will both be doing articles on our blogs in the next couple days...
1,000 buck is a 1,ooo bucks always worth going after...you win they pay...

Companies count on people thinking just that...


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

Kick them in the short hairs , that will get their attention :thumbup:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Small claims. 


The company is forced to show up or the judgement will automatically go in your favor.
Once you get a judgement then they are in breach of court if they don't pay.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

The big boys normally use a referral service to have some local lawfirm do the courtroom show ups and of course, continuance. If the issue is big enough, they'll have bigger guns come in later.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> The big boys normally use a referral service to have some local lawfirm do the courtroom show ups and of course, continuance. If the issue is big enough, they'll have bigger guns come in later.





I'm sure, but my guess is that for $1000 they might just pay when they get the notice of court date, $1000 doesn't go very far when you start talking lawyers.
Soon it'll cost them more than its worth to fight it.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

BPWY said:


> I'm sure, but my guess is that for $1000 they might just pay when they get the notice of court date, $1000 doesn't go very far when you start talking lawyers.
> Soon it'll cost them more than its worth to fight it.


About one hour....

One of the things that the other side knows is that attorney's want $$$$ upfront and that many of the little guys do not have the resources for this...because they are not being paid...


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> About one hour....
> 
> One of the things that the other side knows is that attorney's want $$$$ upfront and that many of the little guys do not have the resources for this...because they are not being paid...


Thus using charge backs to break their contractors will to leave their vendor network.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

This is why I said to use small claims. 


At least here the fees for using small claims are under $200 and if judgement is awarded the loser pays the court fees, AND the amount due.

I also had a lawyer tell me that the judge here dislikes lawyers in his small claims court room. 
Small claims is an avenue for the regular Joe to get justice for small amounts and the judge intends to keep it that way.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

BPWY said:


> This is why I said to use small claims.
> 
> 
> At least here the fees for using small claims are under $200 and if judgement is awarded the loser pays the court fees, AND the amount due.
> ...


True here also...


----------

